# uk spouse visa and maternity leave...



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone...glad to have found this forum,though i submitted my spouse visa application before introduced to this forum, anyway my wife is on maternity leave at the moment with our 8 months old daughter in uk.
the reason why i'm posting this message is just to know if my wife's 6 months payslips prior to her maternity leave can be use for the financial requirement....though my wife income monthly is 2,449.71 before tax..rightnow my wife's basic salary have reduced due to her maternity and it doesn't meet or exceed the finanacial requirement prior to my application.
however, the following documents were submitted by me to UK embassy in my country::ls advice..

documents by my sponsor(wife)
1: sponsor's letter
2: copy of british passport
3: bank statement (last 12 months)
4: payslips
last 6 months payslips prior to commencement of her maternity
last 6 months payslips prior to my application in march 2013

560 from HRMC (2011-2012)
6:evidence of accommodation(inspection/inventory report)
7:Tenancy agreement
8:council tax (payment for 2013-2014)
9:Employment history
employment contract/offer
employment reference letter

10: maternity leave letter from her employer
11:marriage certificate
12:divorce/absolute degree(issued by crydon count court)
13: our daughter birth certificate
14: utilities bills (phone bills and gas bills)
15: western union receipts since 2010
16: traveling ticket itinerary to my country for our civil partnership
17: greetings cards from each other
18: photo albums
19: series of pictures both in UK and in my country.

FROM ME9APPLICANT)
1: Applicant letter
2: passport colour sized photo
3: biometric confirmation
4: passport bio data page
5: Bachelor of science certificate
6: master's certificate
7: business/company certificate(self employed)
8: company account statement(last 6 months)
9: personal savings account statement(last 6 months)
10: My ticket boarding pass to-fro to uk(2010- 2012)
11: tax card from inland revenue
12: NHS confirmation(which i paid for the treatment as a visitor in the UK)
13: Mobile network calls history for the last 4 months
14: facebook log (2008-2013)
15: yahoo messages log (2008-2013)
16:job application with different jobs agencies in th UK
17: pictures of each other visits and our baby birth pictures in the uk..

pls i will really appreciate it, if anyone can advice me or tell me if i've submitted all the required documents for my spouse visa and i will also like to know if my wife's 6 months payslips prior to her maternity leave will be use to calculate the financial requirement for my application because she was earning her full monthly salaried income. however my sponsor's annual salary before tax is 30,000 pounds and she has been working with the company for the past 5 years.
pls advice me....i've submitted my application for almost 4 weeks now and no responds yet........


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What category did you apply under?


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Category A


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Only her most recent 6 month's payslips will be considered. If any of those are less than £1550 gross/month then your application will be refused.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

oluwanifemi,

I think it looks good and really 4 weeks isn't long not to have heard. This really is a pretty unusual case (I don't think we've had more than one on the board - if we've had one) so it might take a while. 

nyclon, 

I think that they have it correct, maternity and paternity leave are a special case. 

from http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

5.5.11. Where the applicant‟s partner (and/or the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in receipt of maternity, paternity, adoption or sick pay, or has been so in the 6 months prior to the date of application, the relevant date for considering the length of
employment and the income from the employment can be either: 

The date of application; or
The date of commencement of the maternity, paternity, adoption or sick leave.
But the specified time periods for any other sources of income that are being combined with
the employment income will remain as otherwise set out in this guidance.

5.5.12.
Any period of unpaid maternity, paternity, adoption, parental or sick leave in the 12 months
prior to the date of application will not be counted towards any period relating to employment, or any period relating to income from employment, for which Appendix FM-
SE provides.

For example, if a person takes 2 weeks ‟unpaid parental leave, this period will be
discounted and will not be considered to have broken any continuous period relating to their
employment or to their income from employment, and the person can show that they meet
the annualised average income required over a period of 6 months and 2 weeks prior to the
date of application.


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for replying so quick....its indeed a special case...i'll keep you posted asap....


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

Hi oluwanifemi,

I am in exactly the same situation as you but I havent applied yet. I'm trying to put all the documents together.
Have you been interviewed yet?

The info posted by "mehemlynn" is been really helpful thank you so much!


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

great......i'm still waiting to hear from the immigration.... hopefully sometimes in june.. i guess.. anyway what documents are you using for your spouse visa?.....i can give advice if you don't mind....
The financial requirement is the crucial aspect of your application.. i.e all the specified evidence most be provided.


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

Any mistake could be taken as an excuse to refuse the application. 
Regarding the financial requirement I'm thinking to send payslips, bank statements, the employment contract and stuff like that. Would that be enough you reckon?
We have been together for nearly 7 years and we have a little girl that's why we have decided to move to the UK. 
Do you think a hundred of pictures of our relationship and our daughter (who is actually british citizen) together with videos and evidence of the trips we have done together to the UK would be enough as a prove of our unmarried partnership?
Also I thought that if you apply online you can book the appointment for the interview in the British council (in your country)? You dont have an appointment booked yet? Are you going to be interviewed? I wish you good luck mate! And thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

*Any news*

Hi, hipe you are doing well.

any news, have you had any response yet?

best of luck!

NS


----------



## MrsAlba (Jun 2, 2013)

You should also include letters from friends or family that can vouch for your relationship.

best of luck


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Official proof only*



MrsAlba said:


> You should also include letters from friends or family that can vouch for your relationship.
> 
> best of luck


According to many other posts, letters are ignored as the UKBA doesn't consider them reliable, official proof. They want items like joint tenancy paperwork, bills in both names or at least to same address, joint accounts, travel receipts, photos of you together, etc. Proof from third parties, not personal accounts from friends or family.

The best info I've found is reading as many recent posts on here as you can find and the responses from the mods and experienced expats. You will find out what you should, and as importantly, what you _shouldn't_ do. Especially read posts that are relatively recent as you will find out about any changes in requirements that you might not be able to find easily on the UKBA website.

Good luck!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Main objectives: thorough, brief, easy to review*



NaviSantoro said:


> Any mistake could be taken as an excuse to refuse the application.
> Regarding the financial requirement I'm thinking to send payslips, bank statements, the employment contract and stuff like that.


You need at least 6 months worth of payslips and matching bank statements with the last one no older than 28 days from the date you apply. Also required: letter from employer specifying your pay, position, length of employment, etc.; your employment contract; and current P60 if possible.



> Do you think a hundred of pictures of our relationship and our daughter (who is actually british citizen) together with videos and evidence of the trips we have done together to the UK would be enough as a prove of our unmarried partnership?


100 pictures are WAY too many!! I put mine on a collage so will have only 2-3 pages, showing early, mid and recent relationship time. They also do NOT want videos at all. A limited selection of evidence, again showing progression of relationship, will be sufficient. Remember that the ECO has to sit and look through everything - make it as easy and brief (but thorough) as possible.

Best advice - read, read, read this forum!

Good luck!
Laurel


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 6, 2013)

Oluwanifemi, I'm no professional, but have been doing in depth research over the past few months, and am also in the process of applying for settlement. Looking at your list of documents, it sounds like you have everything you need. Sending out best wishes for a positive outcome, and congratulations on the new baby 

NaviSantoro, regarding video...we wanted to submit a dvd of our wedding ceremony, and our lawyer told us that it won't do any good, because they don't have the time (or inclination maybe?) to watch dvd's or videos or stuff like that. The choice is made purely on what they can see on paper. Also, 100 photo's might be a bit of an overkill, say between 30 and 35 spanning over the "beginning, middle and present" of the relationship would be better.

We're only on week 4 of waiting, so I'm floating in the doldrums  Good luck to both of you, may true love bring us home

Silver


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone...
I am back again. I received an email from the entry clearance officer asking for further require information which I have provided by sending to the address given and emailed a copy to the ECO last week Thursday but my issue rightnow is that I didn't receive any confirmation if they have seen the document I sent.
However I sent an email yesterday but no answer. Pls can anyone advise me on what to do next because i'm worried at this point.
Pls Joppa and others pls advise cos the deadline is on Thursday.
Thanks everyone for ur encouragment and support so far.


----------



## sid809 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi many people are facing the same problem..it takes too much time for the immigration to solve these cases as there are hundred and thousands cases..


----------



## Payno (Jan 30, 2013)

I had been on sick pay for several months so we did not meet the financial criteria. However, we provided 6 months bank statements and payslips prior to my sick leave and these were accepted and our visa was granted. The same will apply for maternity leave.


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone.......
i just received an email from Sheffield visa section now stating.....

Dear Mr ....................,
I can confirm that we did receive your documents and that your application has been Issued and was despatched back to Nigeria yesterday (02/07/13).
Kind regards,
Sheffield Visa Section..

i just want to know if anyone received such an email before.... pls i need an urgent reply.....
i'm shaking now.........


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

God help me..........


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's probably a good news but you should wait until you get your documents back and see a visa in your passport.


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Thank you Joppa....... i can't wait to receive my passport with a visa inside.... i will keep you posted asap.
thank you so much and i love to be like on this forum so that i can put smiles on people's faces.... you're great person and i always watch you closely online. keep it up...:clap2:


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

*Yeah i got my visa today*



oluwanifemi said:


> Hello everyone...glad to have found this forum,though i submitted my spouse visa application before introduced to this forum, anyway my wife is on maternity leave at the moment with our 8 months old daughter in uk.
> the reason why i'm posting this message is just to know if my wife's 6 months payslips prior to her maternity leave can be use for the financial requirement....though my wife income monthly is 2,449.71 before tax..rightnow my wife's basic salary have reduced due to her maternity and it doesn't meet or exceed the finanacial requirement prior to my application.
> however, the following documents were submitted by me to UK embassy in my country::ls advice..
> 
> ...



PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!
I GOT MY SPOUSE VISA TODAY......
its right here with me in Nigeria. wow.... what a day the lord has made for me. 2 months sleepless night is over now and I can't wait to be with my wife and daughter.
thanks everyone for your support and encouragement.
Thanks Nyclon, Joppa , Mehemlynn, Navisantoro and silverlining for everything you guys have done to me...I am very grateful mates.
I am wishing others all the best because I know what you guys are going through at the moment.
stay bless and continue with the good works.
JOPPA!!!!! One love.
LIVE IN NIGERIA NOW WITH MY VISA....
lane:


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

yeah......praise God.... i am in london now with my wife and daughter......having a lovely weather though....wishing all applicant best of luck...


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

pls can anyone advise me on how to get an NI card and how to open an account in the uk?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get in touch with Job Centre Plus for your National Insurance Number. Phone 0845 600 0643 and see what they say. They may invite you for an interview or send you a form to complete.

Opening a bank account can be tricky, as you won't have all the supporting documents, including proof of UK address, utility bills, pay slip etc. I suggest you pay a visit to each branch of High St banks and choose the one that is most co-operative.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

oluwanifemi said:


> pls can anyone advise me on how to get an NI card and how to open an account in the uk?


National insurance number:
https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number

You'll probably have difficulty opening a bank account. You need proof of address.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

National insurance number:*
0845 600 0643
Call them, Give them your details and they will process an application over the phone.
Takes 30 working days to get NI number*
(Some employers allow you to work without ni nu, ber, at discretion. 

I spoke to barclauys bank today maybe they could help: they said 
When my hsusband arrives he can go directly there and ooen an account: 
ID:
*- Passport*
- uk Address proof (if you dont have this then an original statement from his countries bank with his previous address less then 3 months (not online statement
- *foreign diving licence but must have photo.*
- foreign utility bill - nothing*older then 3 months. 


Good luck


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

thanks everyone for your quick response... i will do that asap....meanwhile there is a job centre very close to our borough...can i work into the office instead of calling or waiting to get an application forms which might take another days for me to receive them.
i am on my way to a barclay bank now...just need to go try my luck.
thanks once more and i will surely keep you guys
posted.
cheers


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes you can walk into any job centre for application forms


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

thanks


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

What a fantastic news mate! Congrats!! So happy for you! You can work now cant you? All the best!

NS:clap2:


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

Hi Navisantoro,
thanks so much for wishing me well.....yes i can work and live in UK.... i even have an interview with job centre plus today regarding my NI.... anyway how are you doing and how is your spouse? any gist for me.....takecare


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

I'm just about to apply mate, quite nervous!!. I'd like to ask you a few more questions if you dont mind:

You applied online first and then you sent your documents afterwoods, right? or Did you book an interview where you showed the documentation required?
I think I got all of the documents you listed before in a previous post but would you recommend me to add any other document?

Thank you so much for your help, wish you all the best in your new life mate!

NS


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

Hi Water Dragon, hope you are well,

I have submited my application for unmarried partner. 

I'm wondering if you could help me please. I have enough photographic evidence of my relationship but I havent got bills or tenancy agreements with both names on them, they are only under my name. Do you think they are still useful?

We have lived for more than 6 Y together and now we have a baby. 

Thank you very much, best regards.

NS




Water Dragon said:


> You need at least 6 months worth of payslips and matching bank statements with the last one no older than 28 days from the date you apply. Also required: letter from employer specifying your pay, position, length of employment, etc.; your employment contract; and current P60 if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

hello everyone...hope all is well? i have been busy with here in the UK. wishing all the visa applicants all the best.


----------



## howard99 (Sep 16, 2013)

the reason why i'm posting this message is just to know if my wife's 6 months payslips prior to her maternity leave can be use for the financial requirement....though my wife income monthly is 2,449.71 before tax..rightnow my wife's basic salary have reduced due to her maternity and it doesn't meet or exceed the finanacial requirement prior to my application.


----------



## oluwanifemi (May 15, 2013)

howard99 said:


> the reason why i'm posting this message is just to know if my wife's 6 months payslips prior to her maternity leave can be use for the financial requirement....though my wife income monthly is 2,449.71 before tax..rightnow my wife's basic salary have reduced due to her maternity and it doesn't meet or exceed the finanacial requirement prior to my application.


..


yes likewise the same thing happened to our application when i was applying.
your wife should provides the following documents to support your application.
1: Employement contract
2: P60 ( before her maternity and current P60)
3: Employment reference letter from her employer (very recent letter) stating her maternity leave period, her salary as at now, employment history and when shes due to return back to work after her maternity.
4: a confirmation letter about her maternity leave from work.
5: Bank statements(6 months) showing all the wages being paid into her account prior to her maternity with 6 months payslips for that period.
And you should produce another 6 months payslips showing the SMA( STATUTORY MATERNITY ALLOWACE) from her work place with 6 months bank statement before your application.
please keep me posted if theres any unlear information... i passed through this and it was a success... i am here having a good life....wishing you all the best.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Just saw your questions*



NaviSantoro said:


> Hi Water Dragon, hope you are well,
> 
> I have submited my application for unmarried partner.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't see your questions until just now. I'm sorry, I don't have any real experience with the unmarried partner visa. It is my impression that you have to have some kind of documentation that proves you both have lived together for at least the minimum of 2 years. This would be important official documents sent to you, either jointly or to each of you, addressed to the same physical address. Things like mortgage statements, bank statements, credit card bills, tax documents, utility bills, etc. are good examples. I guess these would vary according to where you live and your local agencies. Maybe even medical bills for the birth of your child? You would want to show dated examples to cover at least the required 2 years.

I would recommend you wait for the more experienced mod's or posters to add their advice. I don't think the photographs are sufficient at all for proving joint accommodation.

Good luck!


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone hope you all are doing well!?

Thank you all for your help, I got my visa thanks to this forum god bless you all!

NS


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

hi 

I have been following this post and wondering if anybody knows if the same applies for flr? I don't think it maybe suitable though Bevause we are applying for flr to remain at end of 2015.

baby due: 20th July 2014
maternity leave: mid July 2014 - July 2015 

the reason I ask is because my company has lost it's contract and we maybe getting tuped over to the new provider from July 2014. worst case scenario is that I get made redundant (though been told this cannot be directly pregnancy related as it will be discrimination). however if I don't have a job and neither does my husband by end of 2015 can I use my 6 months pay slips from January 2014 - July 2014 (this period just before my maternity). 

if so are there different documents needed and should I get these from the company before they close? 

thank you


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

ahidges said:


> hi
> 
> I have been following this post and wondering if anybody knows if the same applies for flr? I don't think it maybe suitable though Bevause we are applying for flr to remain at end of 2015.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can use income prior to maternity leave if you are unemployed at the time of application.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you, I did have that doubt. it's so complicated because of I get tuped over it's still technically the same job but just with a new company provider.


----------



## NaviSantoro (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if with your spouse visa you can travel (as a visitor) to Canada, Australia, New Zeland, etc I mean for example, me as a Mexican need to apply for a visa even as a tourist to go to Canada. Now with the UK spouse visa, would I be able to travel to Canada without the need to apply before hand.?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

NaviSantoro said:


> Does anyone know if with your spouse visa you can travel (as a visitor) to Canada, Australia, New Zeland, etc I mean for example, me as a Mexican need to apply for a visa even as a tourist to go to Canada. Now with the UK spouse visa, would I be able to travel to Canada without the need to apply before hand.?


No. If as a Mexican citizen you need a visa for Canada, you still need a visa for Canada.


----------

